# nikon bdc reticle for 22-250



## veteranoifoef (Feb 9, 2010)

*NIKON bdc reticle for 22-250*, any familure with this? Is it really on with a 55 grain bullet?


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

Its close. Havent ever gotten to test it at 400-600yards. I dont like the circles..


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I just cant see any "hair splitting" accuracy with a circle. I think Nikon missed the boat with this reticle idea.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> I just cant see any "hair splitting" accuracy with a circle. I think Nikon missed the boat with this reticle idea.


Probably designed by a guy who never shot at a coyote in his life.


----------



## nitwit (Dec 18, 2004)

I agee.
I had one for a couple months on a .223. I *REALLY* didn't like the thckness of the circles. I think if they were to make the circles much, much thinner you could use the tops and bottoms of the circles as stadia.
If I remember right, I think the circles pretty much blocked the view of a coyote much past 300 yards.
Nitwit


----------



## tomweste (Feb 20, 2010)

I agree the thickness of the circles is a little much, however, with a little experimentation you can obtain some nice groupings.

I have a 4.5x20 Monarch with the BDC system mounted on a Savage LP 22-250. 
Using the cross hairs at 100 yds I am consistently able to post groups of less than .5 in.

The first time I shot at 300 and 400 yds I used the cross hairs, fired 3 rounds, and then measured the bullet drop. Based on that info I shot 3 rounds using the center of the first circle for 300 yards resulting in a .5 in group approximately .75 inches above my the bullseye.

At 400 yards I used the top of the second circle resulting in a .75 in group (with one flyer) located about .5 in above the bull.

I credit this to patience, luck, a benchrest and certainly not my 60+ year old eyes

Good luck!!!! It can be done.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i really don't like the circles. too thick. they cover too much and require additional concentration to deliver the bullet. even more so when holding for wind. i looked through that option many times before buying my monarch 4-16x. it's a sound principle, but needs a better design. the new coyote special is a little better but really needs a dot in the center of the main circle. some will like it though. look through one and see what you think. try to find someone who owns one and look through it under actual field conditions. they all look decent in the store.


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

I have them but don't use them - they are a novelty

I site my gun in at 200 yds - so any shots from 0 - 300 yds really do not require hold over.
I personally shoot 95% of my game under 250 yds and don't attempt serious shots over 300 yds.


----------

